# "Mounting network filesystems" timeout?

## blandoon

I have a cifs share listed in my fstab that is normally mounted at boot time. It has been working fine, but this week I had to take the server down to fix a hardware problem, and when I reboot, my machine hangs at "Mounting network filesystems" apparently forever (I waited about five minutes for it to time out). 

Is there any way to force the mount process to give up after a few seconds if it can't contact the server? A search through Google and various man pages didn't turn up anything helpful.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

I don't know if there is a way to specify a time out while mounting cifs shares, but you can try:

```
mount --verbose -o username=user,password=pass //server/share$ /mount/point
```

That will help to debug. And after that, paste the output here.

Cheers!

----------

## blandoon

Thanks, but there isn't really any debug needed. The server is down.

The point is, I forgot that the server was down until my computer wouldn't finish booting because it wouldn't mount the (inaccessible) network share. I had to boot off a LiveCD to mount my local file system and comment out the appropriate line in /etc/fstab.

What I'm wondering is whether I can change a setting (in the fstab options, or somewhere else) so that the mount will time out rather than waiting forever, and this will be a non-fatal error if it happens again in the future.

----------

